# Tip 941 Stealthier King Stinger Rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at this rig. I used about 20" of 18# test 7-Strand un-coated wire, no sleeves and two size 2/0 Mustad syyle # 10839BLN hooks. This particular hook is deadly on Kingfish. I am not fond of trebels for Kingfish because releasing a small fish alive is darn near impossible. Releasing a Cobia means cutting the leader and leaving the trebels in.

Here is the whole rig.










Here is the eye, formed with a "Tension Wrap." *(Tip # 940)* Approx 3X magnification.










Adding the "Stinger" is the next step. I used a simple "Snell Knot."










The "Nose" hook is added with another simple "Snell Knot." After adding the Stinger, I place the Nose hook exactly as far as it needs to be above the Stinger and simply Snell it in place. 

Notice that there are no sleeves anywhere. I tie this directly to a 5' piece of 30# test Trilene Dura-Tuff which prevents tail whips and other fraying. I tie the rig on with a Bristol Knot with enough turns to cover the tag ends of the wires at the end of the "Tension Wrap" so that there is nothing to cut my hands.

I can tie this rig in about 2 minutes, maybe a fuzz less.

This is the stealthiest stinger rig I know of. I can also snell the rig with up to 60# 7-Strand if need be.

*<U>The first E-Book is now for sale.</U>* Finally. I've been promising it for darn near a year. Others will follow as soon as I get a few bucks ahead.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

ALMOST ALL LURES.. SHOULD HAVE SINGLE HOOKS.. Like Yozuri bonito.. strech 30's.. rapala magnum s etc.. no trebles in my skin..:banghead more hook ups.. easier releases


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Very cool rig, will have to try that out.


----------

